# Expired voucher where no expiry date mentioned on voucher



## cardigan (2 Jun 2006)

I know a similar question was asked regarding an out of date restaurant voucher. However, I went to make a purchase today with a voucher and was told it was out of date but there was no expiry date mentioned on the voucher.

The cashier found my details in her accounts book and said that the voucher was only valid for one year and was 6 months out of date. I told her that it doesn't state anywhere on the voucher that it has an expiry date. She then pointed to the terms and conditions on display at the counter. However, the voucher does not explain that T&C apply and that I can view a copy at the store. To cut a long story short, I asked to speak to the manager who will be back on Tuesday.

If I had known that the voucher would expire I would have spent it on time. There are some vouchers out there that don't have an expiry date - mainly the voucher card type.

Do I have a case? Is there any consumer law that I can mention to the manager when I see her tomorrow? I had a look at the ODCA website but couldn't find anything regarding vouchers without an expiry date.

I am willing to come to a compromise eg the goods I want to purchase come to €65 but the voucher is for €75. To be honest I would have trouble spending the addtional €10 anyway as I can't find anything else I like in the store.


----------



## Seagull (2 Jun 2006)

Were you given the voucher as a gift? If so, how would you be expected to know the terms and conditions if they are only available at the shop? On the basis that there's nothing on the voucher itself, I would say they cannot insist on it being expired. Play hard ball.


----------



## cardigan (6 Jun 2006)

Just to let you know. Spoke to the manager today and she validated my voucher. She couldn't have been nicer. It turns out that the receipt should have been included with the voucher as the receipt contains the expiry date.

And the upshot is, I will shop there again. In the end I bought more than the voucher as the manager and her assistant were so friendly and helpful.


----------



## minion (9 Jun 2006)

This happened with a voucher i bought for someone.  I was talking to her in the pub about 8 months after i have it to her and she told me that she had tried to spend it and they said it had expired.  There was no expiry date on it and she just got told tough.  I was seriously embarressed.  I wont be buying vouchers again.


----------

